# Getting Fleesed



## Guest

If one is concerned about being fleesed, because they live in Thailand, or wherever for that matter of fact. Check out your history and you will find that you have been fleesed from the day you started making and spending money. We have all paid over the odds (assunptive observation) sometime, or another. Houses are a classic example, and we are the fleesers that drive up the prices. At least in developing nations you get value for the money you pay over the counter. We all pay, one way, or another, unless you are a stingy ******.....so the moral of me issue is.....be a miserable tight git counting your dosh, or circulate the coin. To all you people
coming to the land of smiles a few words of wisdom, which was passed onto me yesterday. Whatever you do, just do it by heart (Buddhist Teaching).

Martin


----------



## oddball

*coming to thailand*



SOMETIMESITHINK said:


> If one is concerned about being fleesed, because they live in Thailand, or wherever for that matter of fact. Check out your history and you will find that you have been fleesed from the day you started making and spending money. We have all paid over the odds (assunptive observation) sometime, or another. Houses are a classic example, and we are the fleesers that drive up the prices. At least in developing nations you get value for the money you pay over the counter. We all pay, one way, or another, unless you are a stingy ******.....so the moral of me issue is.....be a miserable tight git counting your dosh, or circulate the coin. To all you people
> coming to the land of smiles a few words of wisdom, which was passed onto me yesterday. Whatever you do, just do it by heart (Buddhist Teaching).
> 
> Martin


 That Buddist teaching is a fairly recent addition in MHO , the chief monk was sat down by the river one cool and rain laden day , pondering on what to do about all of the fithy rich Farang visiting Amazing Thailand at that time . It was not as easy a problem as he had first contemplated , after all were they not always complaining about the wayward ways of his beloved home-land , what realy needed changing and how all could be so easily changed . After quite some time , looking up to Buddha , it hit him like a tonne(metric) of bricks , go straight to the heart , get all the working ladies to convince them they were not , in fact , after thier money , they were only disciples of Dhama , open your hearts (ATM card) and spend the money in the villages where the poor people of Thailand live . Not wishing them to feel or see the facts of real poverty , they had been given a vision , to become the provisionary providers of much needed assistance , so darling , ALL your money will go to a good cause , your heart felt pain will magically disperse , the more you provide , the faster the relief will be felt . 
The chief monk arose from his crossed legged posture , patted himself on the back for his magnificent mental machinations , pulled out his electronic note pad and started writing , 'Dearly beloved monks , once again your excellency has found a way to increase our income by way of making merrit by the stupid , uneducated masses , etc , etc , etc .
You were saying ??? Colin


----------



## KhwaamLap

*Fleeced (erm, that's with a 'c')*

Erm, making merit is certainly not a new teaching - its actually very old (older than Buddhism in fact). It is part of Karma, which existed in earlier Indian religions. Its an attempt to 'balance' ones Karma, make merit to make up for the bad that we do - perhaps like dropping a coin in the collection box in a Christian church - or maybe even confession, swapping prayers for sins (which is more confusing to me than fining ourselves and doing some good with that fine, for our faux pas?).

I think you get more 'fleeced' in the UK, where everything is more expensive - petrol (one of the most expensive in the world!), DVDs, CDs, cars, electronic goods, food, you name it, its more expensive in the UK than in the USA or Europe (including things that are made in the UK!). At least in Thailand, bartering is still acceptable (and you are not made to feel ashamed and defiled for attempting it) and indeed is even expected.

Also, senior Monks will be called something akin to father (long por) not excellency, that kind of pride is left for the Christians.

"Whatever you do, just do it by heart" - I guess this is within the sentiment of "follow your conscience" - I would suggest this about following the middle way, rather than allowing yourself to be ripped off. Buddhism teaches impermanence, the cost to your karma for the pride (loss of face) that you were diddled or the bad thoughts (improper thoughts and feelings) you harbour towards the perpetrator, is always more important than financial/material loss, it will be lost anyway at some point (you can't take it with you when you die). 

A true Buddhist would never 'fleece' you anyway, if s/he did, then it's their karma that takes a bashing, putting a dent in yours too serves no purpose and is unlikely to get your money/goodies back.


----------



## Guest

Hi Colin

You got a good black sence of humour. Have to admit I was laughing. Long live free speech/
Martin


----------



## Guest

KwaamLap

Copy what you are saying and do read writings on the Buddha Faith. Have to admit it is the only faith that I feel comfortable with, which for me is saying alot. I like to make prayer with my wife. It does not cause anyone harm. A simple gesture of goodwill without thought.........

Martin


----------

